# Grand Canyon Flows for June-July-August



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Latest from the BOR about Glen Canyon Dam release flows for June, July and August. FYI, tom


This notification confirms that the release volume from Glen Canyon Dam for June 2015 will be 800,000 acre-feet. Hourly and daily average releases from Glen Canyon Dam for June 2015 will be scheduled through Western Area Power Administration to be consistent with the Glen Canyon Dam Operating Criteria (Federal Register, Volume 62, No. 41, March 3, 1997) and to also achieve, as nearly as is practicable, this monthly volume. Hourly releases during June 2015 are anticipated to fluctuate between approximately 10,000 cfs in the nighttime and approximately 18,000 cfs in the daytime. 

We anticipate the release volume for July 2015 will be 1,050,000 acre-feet with fluctuations between approximately 14,000 cfs and 22,000 cfs. The anticipated release volume for August 2015 is 800,000 acre-feet with fluctuations between approximately 9,000 cfs and 17,000 cfs. This will be confirmed in a subsequent notification toward the end of June.

This notification supersedes all previously issued notifications and is current until a new notification is issued. All times identified in this notification are local time (Mountain Standard Time) and not hour ending.

If there are any concerns or questions regarding these operations, I can be reached at 801-524-3635. Your cooperation is greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Katrina

**************************************
Katrina A Grantz, PhD
Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam
Bureau of Reclamation
125 S. State St.
Salt Lake City, UT 84138
Ph: 801-524-3635
[email protected]


----------

